# Abschäumer als Vorfilter?!?!?



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo @ all,

mein selbstgebauter Filter funktioniert der Wirkung nach sehr gut, allerdings hat er einen entscheidenen Nachteil: Die Reinigungsintervalle sind viel zu kurz. (2 mal pro Woche) Es handelt sich bei mir um einen Mattenfilter, die Matten sind allerdings nicht senkrecht, sondern waagerecht, eingebaut. Daran läßt sich jetzt auch so schnell nichts mehr ändern. (Kosten, Zeit etc.) 

Jetzt habe ich folgendens von Lothar gelesen:



> wie wäre es mit einem "Abschäumer" als echter Vorfilter,die
> Filtermatte wir schon nach kurzer mit Feststoffen zugesetzt sein.
> 
> Durchmesser 200 mm, Höhe nach belieben.
> ...



Ich habe eine Anleitung für einen Abschäumer gesucht und gefunden:

http://home.arcor.de/andreaschueler/

Das sieht ja nicht gerade sehr schwer aus. Einfach ein Rohr, ein Trichter , eine Luftpumpe und fertig! 

Nun meine Fragen:

Wie wirkungsvoll ist dieser Abschäumer als Vorfilter?

Wie stark muß die Luftpumpe sein? 

Wie lang darf der Schlauch sein, der auf dem Trichter ist? (Ich verstehte nicht so recht, wie der Dreck durch den Schlauch transportiert wird)

Welche Position (in Welcher Höhe) muß der Trichter eingeklebt werden?

Gibt es sonst noch etwas was man beachten sollte? 

Fragen über Fragen! 

 


Vielen Dank schonmal! 


Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube hier liegt ein Irrtum vor... ein LUFTSPRUDLER ist keine einfache LUFTPUMPE... 

das ist eher ein Stein, durch dessen feine Poren die Luft strömt.
Ich glaube die werden im Normalfall für die Belüftung des Teiches eingesetzt, oder ?

Du musst Dir das so vorstellen:
durch den Luftsprudler trennen sich kleinste Dreckpartikel vom Wasser und werden mit dem entstehenden Schaum an die Oberfläche getrieben.
Der Schmutz der hierbei gefiltert wird muss so leicht sein, daß er die Schaumblasen nicht zerstört... somit wird er dann vom Schaum / mit dem Schaum durch den Trichter und durch den schlauch (der nicht allzulang sein darf) gedrückt)

Lothar hat meines Wissens nach schon so einen gebastelt, schau mal hier:
http://www.der-teich.de/index_739.htm

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*....*

Moin Tom,

ich hatte mich auch schonmal mit diesem Thema beschäftigt ... aber hatt es nachher verworfen. Der Grund hierfür war einfach die zu große Masse, die mein Teich hat. Das hat Auswirkung auf die Leistung der angeschlossen Geräte (Luftpumpe) etc..... ganz zu schweigen von der enormen Größe bzw. Bauhöhe, die ich hätte erreichen müssen.

Bei Marcos Anlage ist das Volumen nun ned groß ... von daher funktioert es auch.

Hier kannste mal schauen, wie große Abschäumer aussehen:




Mir persönlich macht die Renigung (bisher einmal für 2 min) nix aus, wenn das so bleibt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Jeder hatte mir von der Mappe abgeraten ... und die Bio-Balls (die mittlerweile zusammengesteckt sind) fangen auch schon sehr viel Schmutz ab ... mir reicht sowas ... und eine Wartungsarme Anlage wirste kaum finden, selbst das Spaltsieb muss gereinigt werden, mind. alle 8 Tage ... wenn man nicht eine automatisierte Form hat, nämlich die mit der Wasserstrahlreinigung ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Doogie,

ich schäume von einer Wasserschnecke 7 mm Durchmesser über
Fischparasiten und Schwebealgen bis hinunter zu Virengröße ab.

Schmutzpartikel werden von der Grenzschicht Luft/Wasser aufgenommen,
und durch die aufsteigende Luftblase vom Wasserstrom getrennt
und nach auserhalb des Wasserstromes gebracht.

Hallo Tommi,

mein jetziger Abschäumer ist ca. 70 cm hoch und hat einen 
Durchmesser von ca. 150 cm.
Jetzt habe ich eine 7 cm hohe Schaumkrone auf den Abschäumeröffnungen,mein Nachbar fragte mich ob ich das Wasser 
mit einem Waschmittel reinigen würde.
Wasserverbrauch 1 Tropfen/sek.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

hi Lothar!

was hast Du für einen Luftsprudler ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Lothar,

für einen KOI-Teich ist es vielleicht ratsam ... weiss ned ... wollte zwar auch mal sowas ... aber nachdem Jeme so Probs hatte ... ne, hab ich dankend abgelehnt ... dann arbeite ich liner weiter mit meinem "Vorkriegsmodell" .... trotz Kritik klare Sicht bis auf den Boden nach fast 4 Tagen Laufzeit, einmal kurz die Matte abziehen und zahllosen Regengüssen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

hallo,

ich denke es gibt weit einfachere möglichkeiten eines vorfilters als ein abschäumer - höchstens man möchte mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Doogie,

ist selbstgebaut  
Benötigte Teile sind aus dem Baumarkt bis auf den Lindenholzausströmer,
Durchmesser ca. 145 mm.Lindenholzausströmer bis ca. 500 mm
sind möglich.

Benötigtes Werkzeug:
Eisensäge,10er Bohrer,90`Senker,Bohrmachine,Masstab,Schieblehre,
Zirkel,Lineal,1 Nagel,Papier zum Zeichnen.

benötigte Hilfsmittel:
Tangit (PVC-Kleber),Silicon,UHU plus endfest 300,

benötigte Materialien:
3 Abschulßdeckel,1 Abzweig 45` 150,100,150 ,1 Abzweig 90`150,100,150 ,1 Doppelmuffe 150 , 2 100er Bögen 90`,
1 100er Bogen 45,1 100er Rohr


Hallo Tommi,

das Problem das Jeme mit dem Abschäumer hat habe ich umgangen.


Hallo Jürgen,

meinst Du mit Kanönchen auf Adler schießen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

hast du ne andere Trichterform als er ? Kann mich leider nur noch daran erinnern, das er das Ding gebaut hat ... Bilder habe ich leider keine gesehen .... auf jeden Fall weiss ich,das er keine Schaumbildung hatte ... aber ich denke, das ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Volumen und Luftdurchströmung ... oder siehste das anders ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Tommi,

ich habe ca. "30 Trichter" in einem 150er Rohr   
alle nebeneinander.

Das untere und das obere Ende hat er falsch gebaut.
So kamen viele Luftblasen am falschen ende heraus.

Mit Luft nicht sparen,der Durchmesser ist Wassermengenabhängig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Lothar,

hast Du vielleicht eine Bauanleitung davon, die wir hier reinstellen können ?
Wäre sicher interessant für unsere "Bastelecke"

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Doogie,

kommt noch,dauert aber etwas,Bilder sind sind beim Entwickeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Alles klar, 
Dankeschön
: 

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Lothar,

ich kenne halt nur das mit dem einen Trichter ... wie regelst du das mit den 30 Stück ?? Da musste aber ne Menge Luft benötigen ... mit welcher Luftpumpe/Membranpumpe betreibst du denn das ganze ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die 30 Trichter ziemlich klein sind, so in Kartuschen-Spitzen-Größe, oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Lothar
Erkläre mir mal was Du mit 1 Tropfen Verbrauch pro sek.meinst :razz: 
Und was machst Du mit "30" Trichter  im Rohr :?   
Gruß Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul,

Lothar iss wohl schon wech ... interessiert mich auch sehr ... hattest du damals den Beitrag von Jeme zum "Abschäumerselbstbau" auch verfolgt ??? Weisst du, wie es ausgegangen iss ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Tommi 
Habe selber einen Abschäumer nach gebaut ,150ger Rohr oben einen Trichter mit seitlichem Ausgang.Geht einwandfrei.
Wichtig ist das genügend  ""KLEINE"" Luftblasen entgegen der Wasserströmung nach oben steigen.Dann klappts auch mit dem( Nachbarn,)
eh ich meine mit dem Schaum.   
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul,

mich würd mal interessieren, die Luftmenge, die durchgeblasen wird .... und welche Wassermenge durchgeht .... wird du Luft zusätzlich wie bei Aquarien mit CO² angereichert ? .... Achja ... Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Tommi,

kennst Du diese Seite?
Da gibt's die Datenblätter für Abschäumer, da siehst Du alle Werte die dich interessieren, denke ich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Doogie,

das sind ja Werte von einem angestimmten Schäumer ... mich interessiert das bei den Nachbauten ... udn wenn du siehst, für welches Volumen die geeignet sind    .... guck mal für deinen Teich nach, welcher da geeignet wäre ... da wirste platt von der Bauhöhe und Durchmesser her ... hingegen die hier beschriebenen sind viel kleiner ... also müssen die ja was anderes machen, oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

ah geh, so ein kleiner Fabriksschornstein neben dem Teich fällt doch fast nicht auf   

wollte Dir grad dieses hier schicken, geht sich im Mail aber nicht aus (wieder mal die Größe)



lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Sieste ...*

.... genau das meine ich ... das Teil iss auch 1,8m hoch .... sieht gut aus, zwar etwas unprofessionell bearbeitet, aber scheinbar funktionsfähig ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

merke: so ein riesiges Teil sieht NIEMALS gut aus !!! zumindest nicht, wenn man eine idyllische Landschaft rund um seinen Teich kreieren möchte   
als Zubau zu einem Atomreaktor lass ich es mir ja einreden, aber das kommt mir SICHER NICHT in die Nähe meiner Kois... die schrecken sich ja !!

 

na, scherz beiseite: technisch dürfte das Ding einwandfrei sein...aber, du hast recht, wo versteck ich sowas ? was nutzt mir klares wasser, wenn das rundherum dann "entstellt" wird? Nicht jeder hat eine Badehütte, hinter der er dieses Rohr verstecken kann... leider

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Tommi
Ich habe ein Higblow 40 = 40 Liter luft pro min für den Abschäumer laufen,
das Wasser "kocht" im Rohr, aber es funktioniert (bei mir)
Rohr ist 1mtr lang und hat einen Wasserdurchsatz von ca 6000 ltr pro Std.
Im Rohr stehen/hängen 5 Ausströmer 30cm lang.Der Abschäumer läuft nur bei bedarf.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

... und wie haste das Teil "versteckt" ? Gibs ein Bild davon ? Was verbrauchen die Komponenten an Leistung ? Ohje , ich krieg wieder ABschäumer-Fieber *g* ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

ja, hab' auch schon Schaum vorm Mund...
wird zeit für einen Fachbeitrag mit Bauplänen !!! 

Freiwillige vor !


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich ein Bild.(Pfingsten)  
Das Teil brauchte ich nicht zu verstecken,es steht in der Pumpenkammer.
Wasser kommt vom Pflanzenfilter in die Pumpenkammer muß aber dabei durch das Rohr (Abschäumer) und wird von dort in den Teich gepumpt.
Das Rohr endet ca 100 mm über den Boden.Bei bedarf stelle ich nur die Luftpumpe an, das ist alles Pumpenkammer ca.1,2mtr tief.
Paul :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul,

das ist ok mit Pfingsten, iss ja schon nächste Woche. Hättest du Interesse, einen entsprechenden "Fachbeitrag" dazu zu schreiben ?? Oder besser, hättest du die Zeit dazu ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Tommi
Das mit den Fachbeiträgen ,das ist so eine Sache,Man kann es keinem so richtig RECHT machen, und gerade über Abschäumer findet man im Netz genug Anleitungen dafür.Und jede sagt etwas anderes aus,Ich sage immer was bei mir funktioniert, muß bei anderen noch lange nicht funktionieren.Wenn einer kein, oder wenig Eiweis im Teich hat, sagt er das Ding ist Sche... weil kein Schaum kommt.Und dann stehste da und staunst, denn woher soll man/ich Wissen ob oder wieviel Dreck der andere im Wasser hat.Fachbeiträge sollten schon Hand und Fuß haben
es muß nicht alles auf dem eigenen Mist gewachsen sein nur stimmen und nachvollziehbar soolte es sein.Vor allen Dingen immer Kennzeichnen wenn es abgeschrieben ist(gelle Stefan.S   :razz: )
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Re: Abschäumer*

Hallo Paul,

gerade das macht uns hier ja aus denke ich, die meisten Beiträge sind von uns und ned von irgendeinem aus dem Netz.

Ausserdem kann man es als Schilderung nehmen, wie man es für seinen Teich gelöst hat ... ob es bei einem anderen dann funzt ist doch eher zweitrangig finde ich.

Und wenn du schaust, was für einen "Vorkriegs-Filter" ich gebaut habe, wo viele drüber lachen, aber mir und meinem Wasser hilft er ungemein ... von daher mach ich mir keinen Kopp draus ...

Desweiteren schätze ich dich eh so ein,daß wenn du solch einen Beitrag schreibst, dieser auch Hand und Fuss hat, so schätze ich dich schon ein ... wie gesagt, kannst es dir ja mal überlegen, mir und den Leuten hier würde das sicher gefallen, richtig praktische Dinge zu lesen, sei es jetzt ob es für andere Teiche passt oder ned ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Ich denke auch, daß es nicht darum geht, hier die einzige wirkliche Wahrheit zu erfahren, sondern anhand von praktischen Beispielen die Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.

Besonders für Anfänger (wie mich) ist es wichtig Begriffe wie z.B. Filterung allgemein, Vortex und auch Abschäumer gesammelt (z.B. in der Rubrik Fachbegriffe) und mit vielen Skizzen und Informationen ergänzt vorzufinden, um sich einen Überblick über die Materie verschaffen zu können... 

Daß die individuelle Lösung kein Patentrezept für ALLE Situationen udn Gegebenheiten sein kann setze ich mal als bekannt und bewusst voraus, schliesslich braucht jeder Teich seine eigene Lösung...

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich doch noch entschliessen könntest, Deine Erfahrungen als Fachbeitrag zu formulieren...
ansonsten hilft nur mehr Betteln 
: 


 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Lothar,



> Das untere und das obere Ende hat er falsch gebaut.
> So kamen viele Luftblasen am falschen ende heraus.



Was kann man denn dabei falsch machen? Also entweder unterschätze ich den Bau eines Abschäumers oder ich habe die Wirunksweise des selbrigen noch nicht so richtig verstanden.

Es handelt sich doch "nur" um ein Rohr in dem sich ein oder mehrere Sprudelsteine befinden, wobei das Rohrmit einem Trichter abschießt, oder?

Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass das Wasser gegen die Luftstömung fließt! ?

*Welchen Durchmesser sollte das Rohr bei einem Durchfluß von ca 2000 l in der Stunde haben und wie Luft benötige ich pro Stunde?* 

*Auf wieviel mm darf der Tricher das Rohr reduzieren, damit ein Abfluß des Schmutzes gewährleistet wird? *

Thx and Greetz

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Tom,

geht ab einem Durchmesser von 100 mm,aber je größer je besser.
Wenn der Wasserstrom die Luft mitreißt hast Du nur ein Bruchteil
der Luft zum Abschäumen.

500 Liter Luft/Stunde bei einem Wasserstrom von 2000 Liter/Stunde
sind das minimum, mehr ist besser.

Der Trichter darf sich auf 10 mm verkleinern,besser sind mehr Trichter.
In meinem 150 mm Abschäumer habe ich 59 Trichter nebeneinander.

Einzelne Sprudelsteine sind nicht so gut, eine Sprudelplatte aus
Lindenholz ist besser,ich habe eine (Durchmesser 145 mm) Sprudelplatte,
selbstgebaut.

Der Wasserstand im Abschäumer ist SEHR wichtig,1/2 Trichterhöhe ist 
ein guter Anhaltswert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*so sah das aus!*

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Abschäumer war aus einem 200 cm langen 300er Rohr gebaut.
ca. 10 cm über dem unteren Ablauf war eine Platte montiert. Auf der waren 8 Ausströmer aus Lindenholz.
Luftversorgung:  1 x Pumpe Velda mit 2400 ltr. und eine weitere mit 4000 Liter per Stunde.
Alleine der Gegendruck des Wassers verringert die Pumpenleistung erheblich.
Das Teil lief im Bypass mit einem 50er Rohr aus dem Vortex.
Das größere Problem waren die Lindenholzausströmer, welche ich für völlig ungeeignet halte. Gute Dienste leisten die nur in Salzwasser.

Zumindest kam es zu keiner ausreichenden Schaumbildung und demzufolge zu keiner ausreichenden Verdichtung des Schaums an der Oberfläche.

Habe mir jetzt einen einfachen Abschäumer als letzte Stufe gebastelt. Ging leider nicht anders.
Auch der läuft im Bypass und besteht aus einem 120 cm langen 100er Rohr.
Oben drauf ein Trichter und einen seitlichen Ablauf.
Der seitliche Ablauf ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als der nach oben.
Und keine Lindenholzausströmer, sondern Keramik.
Er läuft bei mir, wie auch bei Paul, bei Bedarf und schäumt dann zur Zeit pro Nacht 6 Liter konzentriertes Abwasser ab.
Morgens habe ich einen riesen Schaumberg draufsitzen.

Mein 300er werde ich umfunktionieren in Art eines Fresh Skim-Filters.
Vollpacken mit Bioballs usw. 


Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jens,

danke für die Erklärung ....

Wenn ich das also richtig verstanden habe, hat sich aufgrund des Rohrdurchmessers und der Höhe der Säule kein ausreichender Druck aufgebaut oder war die Luftpumpe zu schwach ? Wolttest du es ned probieren, die Säule einfach versuchen zu kürzen ??

Das mit den mehreren Trichtern kann ich nachvollziehen. Nur versteh ich dann ned, das andere mit einem Trichter auskommen oder ist dies nur Abstimmsache.

Schade,daß damals der Beitrag bei www.der-teich.de nicht fortgeführt wurde ... war echt sauinteressant .... haste irgendwie Bilder von dem "alten" ? Würde sie echt gerne mal sehen ...

Was meinst du, was ist das Geheimnis an einem Abschäumer ? Doch wohl nur die korrekte Abstimmung zwischen Volumen und Luftpumpe, oder was meinst du ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

ein Problem ist sicherlich auch das Zerstäuben der Luft, nicht nur die Leistung der Pumpe... habe schon von mehreren gehört, daß es dabei Probleme gibt. Der Luftauströmer dürfte somit ein seeeehr wesentlicher Teil des ganzen sein

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doggi
Das ist richtig,nicht nur die Luftmenge,sondern die größe der einzelnen
luftbläschen ist meiner Meinung ausschlaggebend.Ich nehme immer 
ab und zu neue Ausströmer dann ist das Ergebniss besser.Je kleiner die Blasen desto fester ist der Schaum.Bei mir ist das so.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

Wie sieht eigentlich so ein selbstgemachter Lindenholzausströmer aus, wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
Kenn die Dinger leider nicht  :? 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*Ausströmer*

Hallo!

Es kommt in der Hauptsache auf die Größe der Luftblasen an. 
Bei einem großen Abschäumerdurchmesser muss natürlich auch noch eine bestimmte Menge an Luft rein.
Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Keramikausströmern gemacht.
Lindenholz funzt nicht. Es werden recht große Luftblasen produziert.

Wenn man das Teichwasser ausfsalzen würde, würde der Abschäumer laufen wie verrückt.
Nach dem Aufhärten des Wassers tritt ein ähnlicher Effekt auf.

Bilder vom alten habe ich leider nicht. Jetzt ist er zum Teil schon wieder demontiert.

@Paul: Kennts Du eine Pumpe, die in 2 Meter tiefen Wasser noch 2500 Liter Luft liefern kann?


Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Jeme
Ich habe 2 Luftpumpen,eine Hb 40 und eine "Billig" Pumpe aus Korea
(Sprick=halber Preis) Die Hb nehme ich fuer den Abschäumer und die andere für den Filter.Im Filter liegen bei ca 1,1 mtr tiefe 12 Stück Ausströmer a.20 cm. Und die sprudeln alle sehrgut.
Aber wieviel Liter Luft da raus kommt das habe und kann ich nicht messen.Aber bei zwei Meter tiefe ist der Wasserdruck schon  hoch,ob da noch die volle Leistung da ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, Luft ja aber wieviel?
Jeme mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen,aber was willst Du in 2mtr tiefe mit Luft machen??
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo Paul!

Der Abschäumer hat diese Ausmaße. In der jetzigen Form liegt der Luftsprudler ungefähr in 135 cm Tiefe.
Da hat schon ein grosser Wasserdruck in die Rohrleitung.
2500 Liter wollte ich gerne haben, da ich noch etwas Reserve haben möchte.


Gruß Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*Lindenholzausströmer*

Hallo Jeme,

Käufliche Lindenholzausströmer sind Sch..... ,eine totale Fehlkonstruktion.
Lindenholz-Sprudelplatten sind sehr viel besser.


Hallo Doogie,

meine Sprudelplatte ist eine Lindenholzplatte von ca. 7 mm stärke,
eingeklebt in einen Muffenstopfen.


Ein Abschäumer funktioniert auch ohne Schaumbildung,dann werden 
nur Feststoffe entfernt.
Auch sollte er einstellbar sein auf Trockenschäumen und Naßschäumen.
zb. ein Tropfen/sek.      100 ml/sek.
Die Bauhöhe ist nur Zweitrangig,das kann man durch einen vergrößerten
Rohrdurchmesser ausgleichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

bitte, was ist ein Muffenstopfen ?
klingt sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

*Muffenstopfen*

Hallo Doogie,

ein Muffenstopfen ist ein Teil mit dem man die orangen Abwasserrohre
verschliesen kann.Wird auch Verschlussstopfen,Rohrdeckel usw. genannt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Ah, ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt... 
die Lindenholzplatte verschliesst den Stopfen, in den Luftdicht der Luftschlauch eingeklebt ist.... der Einzige Weg für die Luft nach draussen ist also durchs Holz... oder ?

sorry für die dummen Fragen, will's halt genau wissen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

*genau*

Hallo Doogie,

genau,und auf den Stopfen kommt ein T-Stück Abzweig 45`
nach unten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

Wie versprochen hier zwei Bilder meines Abschäumers.











Gruss
Paul[/url]


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

*Bilder*

Hallo Paul,

erstmal danke für die Bilder.

Wenn ich diese richtig deute, geht durch das dicke Rohr das Wasser, der seitliche Abgang ist fürs Wasser und das kleinere Rohr mit Trichter ist der Auslauf für den Schaum.

Aber wo sind sind ZUgänge für die Luft etc ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*Abschäumer*

Hallo Tommi
Hinten/unten im großem Rohr sind ein paar 7mm Löcher gebohrt,da gehen die Schläuche ins Rohr und daran stecke ich die Ausströmer

Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*..*

.... Moin Paul,

und wieviel Luft heizt du da durch ??? Das iss ja anscheinend alles einfacher, als ich dachte ... wieviele Trichter haste drinnen ? Nur einen ? Oder auch mehrere kleine ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Schade,daß es hier nicht weitergeht.  
Ich bin grad dabei mir ein zu bauen.
Werde auch berichten darüber.

Eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe bekommt ihr HIER
Ich hab die für 38 euro bestellt.
Die leistet 2280 l/h.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Du baust grad einen?
Sehr gut, denk bitte an die Fotos des Baufortschrittes !!!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hi Harti,

bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf Deine Fotos und die ersten Erfahrungen.

Kannst Du nicht schonmal vorab etwas erzählen? (Art des Ausstömers, Höhe und Durchmesser des Abschäumers)

Vielen Dank 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Ich verwende ein 12er Abwasserrohr 1,20m lang.
Eine Luftpumpe mit 2280 l/h.
Sprudler weiß ich noch nicht. :? 
Ich werde den Abschäumer an meine vorhandenen Oase-pumpe (5500 l/h) mit anbringen.
Oder ich besorg für ihn noch eine extra Pumpe.

Wo sollte der Abschäumer am Besten hin?
Vor dem Filter oder danach?

Ich weiss blos noch nicht so richtig wie groß der Zulauf und der Ablauf werden soll und in welchem Abstand der Zulauf zum Trichter sein sollte.
Das Wasser soll ja nicht oben aus dem Trichter fließen.
Ich werde wohl den Trichter so machen,daß er zu verstellen geht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*Re: Abschäumer*



			
				paul schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor allen Dingen immer Kennzeichnen wenn es abgeschrieben ist(gelle Stefan.S   :razz: )
> Paul



Habe das gerade erst gelesen. Ist damit gemeint, dass *ich *abgeschrieben habe oder dass ich empfehle, bei Zitaten den Autor zu nennen ?

Ersteres würde nicht stimmen, bei letzterem bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass bei nicht kommerzieller Verwendung ein Urheberrecht nicht besteht, es aber eine Frage der Höflichkeit ist, den Autor zu nennen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

kannste dich nimma an diesen Disput bei www.der-teich.de erinnern ? Darauf spielt Paul wohl an ....

http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/topic.asp?whichpage=5&ARCHIVEVIEW=&TOPIC_ID=1404

Guckscht du


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Ah, war ne interessante und tolle Diskussion damals. Klar war und bin ich der Meinung, dass man (in diesem Falle aber für die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer, die sonst mutmassen, man habe eine Koryphäe vor sich) in solchen Fällen kenntlich macht, dass es sich nicht um eigene, sondern um fremde Erkenntnisse handelt. Und ausserdem: Ich glaube, ein Zitat verleiht einem Beitrag eher mehr als weniger Glaubwürdigkeit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

na wusch, da ging es zu...
 :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Habe es erst mal gelassen mit dem Abschäumer,da ich nicht so recht weiss wo hin mit dem Ding und der zusätzlichen Technik.
Mein Wasser wird jetz auch wieder klar. Na endlich!

Ich habe auf Arbeit ein missglückten 4 Kammern Reihenvortex in der Ecke stehen   (Sollte mal ne Form werden das Teil, ist aber etwas misslungen)
Wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich ihn mir mal schnell zusammenbauen.
Mal sehen ob der noch besser geht als mein 3 Fässerfilter.


----------

